# ESTI Patrone



## HBL (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Kennt jemand den B10- oder B10d - Wert einer ESTI - Patrone.

Diese Patronen werden in Brandmeldern verwendet. Im Auslösefall explodieren diese Patronen und lösen so den Alarm aus.
Bei unser wird diese Patrone in einem NA-Kreis eingesetzt.

Leider habe ich von der Herstellerfirma keine entsprechenden Daten erhalten.

Zum Voraus vielen Dank.

Hans


----------



## LordKimbot (19 Mai 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin fallen Brandmeldeanlagen nicht unter die ISO 13849. Eine ESTI-Patrone besitzt keinen B10 Wert. Mit dem B10d-Wert gibt der Hersteller von elektrischen, pneumatischen oder hydraulischen Bauteilen an wie oft dies Schalten kann, da z.B. die Lebensdauer eines Schützes nicht hauptsächlich vom Alter abhängig ist, sondern von den Schaltvorgängen, lässt sich mit dieser Angabe die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit berechnen.


----------



## HBL (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo
Vielen Dank. Und trotzdem wäre die Ausfallrate einer solchen Patrone interessant zu wissen.

Gruss   Hans


----------



## LordKimbot (19 Mai 2010)

Mhmm,

wenn du es genau wissen willst schreib doch einfach den Hersteller an. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit gegen Null läuft, wenn die Parameterbedingungen in der Spezifikation richtig festgelegt worden sind, da die Patrone auf das phsikalische Prenzip der Ausdehnung beruht. Interssant wird es erst, wenn man wissen will wann die Patrone auslöst. Ich denke mal dort gibt es bestimmt,ähnlich Sicherungen, Kennwerte die der Hersteller angibt.


----------

